# Movies you love but no one else has ever heard of



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 22, 2022)

For me, it's Titan A.E..  Directed by the same guy who did Anastasia and Secret of NIMH, but no one seems to have ever heard of this unless they are seriously into this guy's films. Matt Damon voiced the main character but even hard core Matt Damon fans don't seem to be aware of its existence.   

 But anyway, what are some of your favorite movies that no one else has ever seemed to hear of?


----------



## Fluxbender (Apr 23, 2022)

I think I remember seeing that movie!! But of course I was pretty young so I don't remember much, except that it was surprisingly violent for a 'kid's movie'...?


For me it's Ralph Bakshi films like Wizards (1977), and 'international' films like Gandahar, Jungledyret Hugo, Twilight of the Cockroaches, The Tale of Tsar Saltan, and such. Love stumbling onto films like that on YouTube. Even with the crappy upload quality they're usually a treat.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 23, 2022)

Bartok the magnificent


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 23, 2022)

Titan A.E was a favorite of mine too. 

Another one I love is Eraserhead by David Lynch. It's super creepy.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 23, 2022)

It's not super rare, but I love Tetsuo: The Iron Man.



It's the kind of movie that makes you say "Oh gross." and "Wow, that's pretty gay."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 23, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> For me, it's Titan A.E..  Directed by the same guy who did Anastasia and Secret of NIMH, but no one seems to have ever heard of this unless they are seriously into this guy's films. Matt Damon voiced the main character but even hard core Matt Damon fans don't seem to be aware of its existence.
> 
> But anyway, what are some of your favorite movies that no one else has ever seemed to hear of?



"Planet of the Vampire Women"

"Cube" series ("Cube", "Cube 2": Hypercube", Cube:Zero")


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

He Never Died


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Motorama


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

The Quest


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Road to Perdition


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Speed Zone


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Demolition Man


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

The Good Son


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

The Journey of Natty Gann


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Memento


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

The Salton Sea


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2022)

What was that one weird beach movie from Shyamalan no one talks about?
That one. I hated it, but no one talks about it - and the weirdness makes me laugh enough to hate-love it.

Also, The Princess Bride.
No one I know has ever seen it, and that makes me sad.


----------



## Green_Brick (Apr 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Young Frankenstein



Ooooh, that was a good one~
My mother had that on VHS when I was a kid, as an adult, I enjoyed Peter Boyle's performance, alongside Gene Wilder's as well. :3


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 23, 2022)

The Riddick movies are damn awesome
tho I can't watch the first one without my bf lol because it's got horror elements and I am a wimp


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Raever said:


> What was that one weird beach movie from Shyamalan no one talks about?
> That one. I hated it, but no one talks about it - and the weirdness makes me laugh enough to hate-love it.
> 
> Also, The Princess Bride.
> No one I know has ever seen it, and that makes me sad.



The Beach? No, that’s the weed island movie.


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> The Beach? No, that’s the weed island movie.



Now I'm just thinkin' of Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle for some reason.
Probably weed-reasons.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Young Frankenstein


I loved this too! I wanted to see a stage show version that was coming to town but I didn't hear about it until it was already over. If it ever comes back I hope I can see it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Road House


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 23, 2022)

The Lighthouse


----------



## Raever (Apr 24, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> The Lighthouse



Dem' mermaid scenes tho


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 24, 2022)

please watch Birdboy: The Forgotten Children
Very gorgeous looking film that touches on topics of police brutality, judging others, class relationsions, and drug use.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 24, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> For me, it's Titan A.E..  Directed by the same guy who did Anastasia and Secret of NIMH, but no one seems to have ever heard of this unless they are seriously into this guy's films. Matt Damon voiced the main character but even hard core Matt Damon fans don't seem to be aware of its existence.
> 
> But anyway, what are some of your favorite movies that no one else has ever seemed to hear of?


Oh Titan AE is a good one! We had that on VHS. Despite being such an influential movie no one I have ever talked to has ever heard of the movie Metropolis before. They always assume it has something to do with Superman and not 1920s futuristic expressionism. The Turkish Star Wars movie is pretty fun too. And on a side note, no one I talk to has actually watched 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh Titan AE is a good one! We had that on VHS. Despite being such an influential movie no one I have ever talked to has ever heard of the movie Metropolis before. They always assume it has something to do with Superman and not 1920s futuristic expressionism. The Turkish Star Wars movie is pretty fun too. And on a side note, no one I talk to has actually watched 2001: A Space Odyssey.


I have seen Metropolis and 2001.


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 26, 2022)

Disney's Million Dollar Duck


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Apr 30, 2022)

Real Genius.

It's everything great about 80s movies, wordplay, deadpan humor, amazing soundtrack by the Comsat angels. I've probably watched it 8-10 times a year for at least 2 decades.


----------



## Foxridley (May 1, 2022)

So, there's a movie called _Storm Cell_ that I've come to like in a "so bad it's good" sense.

Think LifeTime Movie Network tries to make _Twister_.

Bad science, bad acting, bad special effects, and a story that feels like the plots of five different movies stitched together into some kind of Frankenscript.


----------



## herness (May 3, 2022)

A man called Ove. I would love to watch some more of those unknown movies and here is my question: if you would look for a streaming device now, would you choose roku or firestick?  https://www.firesticktricks.com/roku-vs-firestick.html here is an article about that too but even after reading it i wasn't really able to make my choice, so would love to hear some opinions.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 4, 2022)

Taxandria


----------

